# How long did it take your horse to adjust?



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Kac 
sounds like you have taken on a lot 
go slow


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

It's a smart idea to pick up an old school master type when getting your first horse, and 17 is a good age.

You said how long he has been out to pasture but not how long you've owned him. Given that he has been a pasture pet for a year or more, and the fact that you really don't have any idea how much time he has had under saddle in the past few years, I suspect that he is a little grumpy having to go back into work.

You also didn't say how long he was with his last owner. It isn't unusual for a horse, especially an older one who may have been in his last place for some time, to take a good month or more to not only get used to his new surroundings, but this new routine as well.

It may not be a bad idea to let a trainer give him a tuneup for a month. Let a knowledgeable person give him a refresher on ground manners and learn his buttons the teach you. A trainer should know how to keep him from getting away with any antics that he has. The problem with a new owner is that sometimes they "forgive" a horse for acting up, blaming a change of scenery or riding techniques, or any multiple of things. That is 100% wrong. Any time you forgive your horse for acting up, you are teaching him that it is OK at times when it is never OK.

About a month ago I picked up a 6 year old mustang that hasn't been ridden in a few years. She is an "in your pocket" type horse and quickly adapted to my other mare and her new life pretty quickly. I've owned horses for over 30 years and there was a time when getting on a horse like that was no problem - I'm too old for that now. Tomorrow she is going out to a trainer friend for a few weeks of relearning the basics and getting tuned up. I find it better for someone who does it for a living to do it rather then me, who doesn't have the time anymore - or the inclination.

As for the feed, and getting hot, it all depends on what you are feeding and how much. More info is really needed here.

Just my 2¢

Good luck with your new horse!!


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> You said how long he has been out to pasture but not how long you've owned him. Given that he has been a pasture pet for a year or more, and the fact that you really don't have any idea how much time he has had under saddle in the past few years, I suspect that he is a little grumpy having to go back into work.
> 
> You also didn't say how long he was with his last owner. It isn't unusual for a horse, especially an older one who may have been in his last place for some time, to take a good month or more to not only get used to his new surroundings, but this new routine as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think it's the feed. I've used sweet feed for as long as I've owned horses with no ill effects but it depends of the ingredients and quantity. (Let's please not turn this into a discussion of the pros and cons of sweet feed).

I just think that the 11 days of ownership coupled with what is typically a new owner's enthusiasm is a big change in his life. As for his past owner only having him for a year - during which time he was basically a pasture pet, that is another problem - plus you only have their word that he was used by an 8 year old as a lesson horse.

Give him time and I still suggest getting a trainer for him and for you.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

It may take him a couple of months to really settle down in his new home. If he has gone from being by himself without much contact everything probably seems pretty exciting to him right now. If he's only getting a handful or so of feed then that shouldnt make much difference but it could be that he's found a new lease on life with better pasture/hay. I looked after my neighbours quarter horse last winter when they were low on grass, we had no horses at the time and the grass was pretty long. The difference in him from when I rode him while still at their property to being at my place for a week or two was quite big! He went from being a cruisy plodder to dancing all over the place. His ground manners also went downhill until I got a bit firmer. He may just be testing the boundaries, it will take you both a little while to get to know each other but you will get there 
I've never seen a horse that obviously disliked one type of halter, it may be that he's starting to associate the halter going on as meaning its time to work! My current horse is known to be difficult to catch and his last owner left his halter on 24/7 which had caused patches of hair to get rubbed off on his face. I leave it off now, sometime's he's fine to catch and other times he's not but it doesnt really bother me - he's great in every other way even if he is an ornery old man at the best of times!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kiwi79 said:


> I've never seen a horse that obviously disliked one type of halter, it may be that he's starting to associate the halter going on as meaning its time to work!


That is very true. When I get a horse that acts this way, then I always carry a halter over my shoulder when I'm around him. I'll sometimes just put it on him, pet him, then take it off, or I'll hand walk him on some grass, or anything else but make him work. Sooner or latter, he forgets the halter is also for work and learns that it is just a part of me.

If you only have a halter when you want to catch him to work, then you have trained him that the halter means just that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses that have lived in pasture then suddenly find themselves stalled, even for only part of the day are often more energetic. His getting grain could also contribute to this. If you've had him only a few weeks you are asking a lot of him with all the changes. Going from being alone to a herd can be a big change and horses feel more secure in a herd (safety in numbers). Perhaps for now cut out his grain, don't cross tie him, just a single tie. When a horse is cross-tied it can become fearful that it can't escape should something fearful lurk about (in his mind). The horse can't even turn to face it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It'll take awhile.. remember horses are creatures of habit and he's been in the same place for a year with barely any work load so everything is new and exciting for him, he's probably buzzing with thoughts in his head and with all this new found energy.

When I pulled my horse away from the barn he was at.. it was around 2 months when I began to notice a change in him. The first month we worked solely on the ground since it would be the first time I got on him without someone there to babysit (huge deal)

But for your guy, it'll just take him awhile to get into the habit (or new schedule) of things and adjust to being ridden, being given grain, being turned out and stalled, etc.

I'm really not a fan of sweet feed. If you're going to give him grain, I recommend Triple Crown Senior. It's got lots of vitamins and minerals and truly does wonders for weight, condition, and overall health. But of course it is always up to you 

Are you planning on taking lessons on him in the future?


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Since you haven't had him that long maybe boundaries and leadership haven't been established yet? The dancing all over maybe b/c he's secure with you, and insecure when you step away from him. Or he just really enjoys your attention. My younger gelding was really bad about this but he's improved with time. 

I just moved my mare home from my boarding barn, where she had lived for well over ten years. She been home a month and it's only been in the past week that she's settled in. There were tons of changes for her, and I'm sure she was overwhelmed. She also started testing her boundaries with me and my daughter under saddle, which it sounds like your guy is doing, as well. It may just take a few weeks to get him in the swing of things. 

Is there a trainer or instructor at the stable to help you? You may benefit from a weekly lesson on your guy.


----------



## RyeDING4me (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, I am interested in this topic as well. I have had Hondo (19 year old Gelding) for a month and week now and I still feel like he and I are adjusting. He is my first horse and it is quite different learning to be around a horse and work wtih a horse when I was used to just saddling up and riding lesson horses. 
I actually was surprised to find that I am nervous around him on the ground and I think he picks up on that. I have noticed that when I go to halter him if I feel that I am the least bit tense he is more likely to move away from me. If I walk up confidently then he will just stand there and let me halter him. 
I kept wondering if it was him still needing time to adjust to me, but I dont know- it might be a lot to do with me adjusting to him. 
Don't know if this is the same for your situation, but I thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies! The control freak in me just likes to know what to expect. However, it seems whenever I question something he does, the minute I start talking about it, it stops. Yesterday he was absolutely PERFECT. Beyond perfect. Stood quietly, let me pick up his feet, respected my space, and I think he dozed off when I was grooming him. I just need to chill out!

The trainers at the barn have been very helpful, and I am arranging for lessons with him starting in the next couple of weeks.


----------

